# No. VA K&K Meeting



## Tammy TCB (Jun 8, 2009)

This was a great day. I got to meet some new people, and show off my toy. Here's a picture of my bling, as well as a couple of Brent, Susan and I at the Tyson's Mall Starbucks. Unfortunately, I didn't get a chance to take a picture of L.J., as she was busy, busy, busy. Hopefully she'll post something.









Brent & Susan








Brent & Tammy








Tammy








Tammy's Bling


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Great pictures! And that is a uniquely-decorated Kindle 2! 

Thanks for posting them, and welcome to KindleBoards.


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey Tammy, looks like you all had a great time.  Don't forget to go over to the introductions board, and tell us all a little about yourself, and your Bling.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome. Tammy! Glad you found us. Heres the thread for introduction:
Introductions and Welcomes


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Cool! I love the pictures with captions, looks like you had a good time!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi Tammy - thanks for the pictures, looked like a good time was had by all!  Did you have any one come by and ask what that thing was?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you for the pictures.  Like the others said, the captions are great.
Welcome to the Boards.
deb


----------



## Tammy TCB (Jun 8, 2009)

Unfortunately no one had the nerve to ask me about it, but I figure I wasn't being brazen enough for anyone to approach me. Maybe it was my "Top 10 Reason why I didn't make it in the CIA" t-shirt that scared them off?
But I will keep promoting it. I need to find some time once a week to go to various Starbucks, and make sure everyone walking in the door can see my bling.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Tammy - not just Starbucks, but everywhere you go!


----------

